# slow scrolling in firefox



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

browsing the forum is so painful using firefox it so blockie and jumpy!!! tried turning smooth scrolling on and off and it is worse with it on  
Using my new compaq mini 311 other forums seem to scroll fine? any help appreciated! alex


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Ill be changing the background shortly, something a lot less blocky.

All netbooks have an issue with Graphic performance. See what happens after the change.

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

try now


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

i think it may be a problem with firefox as tried safari and currently using google chrome and its much smoother scrolling!

Oh the the silver is a much better surround 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Using Firefox and never had a problem with scrolling mate.


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Using Firefox and never had a problem with scrolling mate.


Same here tbh :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I had a real problem with it jittering and it really did my head in to the point where I reduced my time on here by about 70% - the new background seems to have pretty mcuh sorted it for me, or at least it is a lot better, well I presume it is that anway 

Cheers Jae

Charlie


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

I use FireFox & never had a problem, new or updated new.
Hoggy.


----------

